

How to hire a programming mentor? - nbn234

I&#x27;d like to hire a programming mentor. Too often I am stuck in &quot;How do I...&quot; questions - I guess you&#x27;d call it &quot;know-how&quot;. :)<p>I&#x27;d like to pay someone to essentially be available a certain number of hours a week and be available by phone, email, chat, etc. and I can shoot over questions that to the mentor might be very simple but would take me hours to (if ever) solve.<p>I&#x27;d also have the mentor solve a problem and record a screencast so that I could go back and use his method if I have the problem again.<p>Any ideas where I could find people to do this? My technologies are Angular-JS for the front end and Rack for the back end.<p>Thanks guys! :)
======
andymoe
You really should tell us your location. First see if there are any local
meetups in your area and make some programmer friends you can bug. You could
also check out [http://www.tutorspree.com](http://www.tutorspree.com) or
similar or maybe even just hang out in the relevant IRC channels on freenode.
Occasionally people are helpful on the internet :)

------
wikwocket
Sounds like a use case for clarity.fm. They specialize in business advice on-
demand over the phone, but a number of programmers and technical folk use it
as well.

